# motorhome awning up in 2 mins.



## lenny (Feb 10, 2008)

Any one got one of these,are they worth it?, See link below and watch short video.

http://www.pyramid-awnings.co.uk/PDQ.htm


----------



## Trevor (Feb 10, 2008)

lenny said:


> Any one got one of these,are they worth it?, See link below and watch short video.
> 
> http://www.pyramid-awnings.co.uk/PDQ.htm


 
Its caravan Lenny


----------



## lenny (Feb 10, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Its caravan Lenny



Aye a know but all you need is an ally awning rail fitted and this zipped bag slides into it. I bet you thought I'd been on the drink


----------



## sundown (Feb 10, 2008)

hi lenny, takes 2 mins to erect thats great
but we  didn't see how long it takes to
dismantle espacialy in the rain
I would recomend a fiamma wind out awning
20 seconds to wind out, or wind in if it rains.
no drying it out when you get home either,
and if your on a site where they charge 
extra for an awning
its a sunshade
maybe there expensive but they're worth it


----------



## walkers (Feb 10, 2008)

sundown said:


> hi lenny, takes 2 mins to erect thats great
> but we  didn't see how long it takes to
> dismantle espacialy in the rain
> I would recomend a fiamma wind out awning
> ...


around £300 plus if you want a full awning extra for a privacy room and the inconvenience of not being able to drive away fors and againsts for either i suppose. and some sites still charge even if you use it as a 'sunshade' it all boils down to what you want to use it for and how you want to use it. we have just bought a secondhand drive away awning (free standing) only used three times for £150 looks like brand new so keep an eye on ebay it could be worth it in the end


----------



## lenny (Feb 10, 2008)

sundown said:


> hi lenny, takes 2 mins to erect thats great
> but we  didn't see how long it takes to
> dismantle espacialy in the rain
> I would recomend a fiamma wind out awning
> ...



Already got one fitted and its brill but its got no sides or front, I know you can get a zipped version , £400, privacy room.


----------



## lenny (Feb 10, 2008)

walkers said:


> around £300 plus if you want a full awning extra for a privacy room and the inconvenience of not being able to drive away fors and againsts for either i suppose. and some sites still charge even if you use it as a 'sunshade' it all boils down to what you want to use it for and how you want to use it. we have just bought a secondhand drive away awning (free standing) only used three times for £150 looks like brand new so keep an eye on ebay it could be worth it in the end



I used to own a driveaway awning but I've just sold my old van and the buyer came to collect it when I was'nt in and my better half (in her wisdom)agreed to give it to her for free because it was the perfect colour match.The buyer was over the moon.

P.S. I've still got the erection instructions


----------



## sundown (Feb 10, 2008)

I had a free standing awning with the last van
but I found it too much of a hastle
I like the wind out cos Im a lazy git!


----------



## walkers (Feb 10, 2008)

lenny said:


> Already got one fitted and its brill but its got no sides or front, I know you can get a zipped version , £400, privacy room.


how long is your wind out?


----------



## Geoff.W (Feb 10, 2008)

walkers said:


> how long is your wind out?



That sounds a bit personal to me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

We have a sun block that fits to our awning
It also will double to keep the rain, but it is not made for that purpose


----------



## walkers (Feb 10, 2008)

Geoff.W said:


> That sounds a bit personal to me.


oops i should've known better


----------



## lenny (Feb 10, 2008)

walkers said:


> oops i should've known better



Just paced it out and it's 3 metres. Shame on you Geoff


----------



## sundown (Feb 10, 2008)

Geoff.W said:


> That sounds a bit personal to me.





lenny said:


> P.S. I've still got the erection instructions



now that's even more personal
but at his age probably needs them


----------



## walkers (Feb 10, 2008)

lenny said:


> Just paced it out and it's 3 metres. Shame on you Geoff


same size as my old van i have the privacy room for thatstill only used for one holiday


----------



## walkers (Feb 10, 2008)

sundown said:


> now that's even more personal
> but at his age probably needs them


this site is turning decidedly smutty lmfao


----------



## Geoff.W (Feb 10, 2008)

lenny said:


> Just paced it out and it's 3 metres.



He should be so lucky.


----------



## lenny (Feb 10, 2008)

sundown said:


> now that's even more personal
> but at his age probably needs them



Woops did I print that,sorry admin, I've got a limited vocabulary


----------



## Nosha (Feb 11, 2008)

I watched an old couple put up a Kiami (or what ever it's called) drive-away awning on a VW - it was a VERY quick erection! (More smut). It's the one where all the poles are on the outside.

We have a 3.5mtr awning and a homemade blocker/front, which is great, once you go down the privacy room route then it's a half day job to pack it all away so you can move the vehicle!!


----------



## lenny (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Nosha your the second one to mention blocker as well as *****,what do you mean by a blocker?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

lenny said:


> Hi Nosha your the second one to mention blocker as well as *****,what do you mean by a blocker?



A sun blocker is just what it says.
It is a plastic type sheet with fine holes in it so that you can see through it, but it stops a lot of the sun rays.
We have also used it in rain and it also stops most of it


----------



## lenny (Feb 11, 2008)

***** said:


> A sun blocker is just what it says.
> It is a plastic type sheet with fine holes in it so that you can see through it, but it stops a lot of the sun rays.
> We have also used it in rain and it also stops most of it



Thanks Graham, I've just seen them on Fiamma site and they look the business but spoke to the gaffer and she agreed we should go for the privacy room(£380+pp next day delivery).
Reason being, we've always got children with us ,whether it be the grandkids or the foster children, or both, and when the van gets a little crowded at bedtime, me and Jack get evicted to the awning,so it has to be watertight.

PS I have a throw down 2 man tent and we crawl in there and are as snug as a bug


----------



## sundown (Feb 11, 2008)

hi lenny,
the gaffers  probably right,
if you're going to be sleeping in it, better to 
see that its wind & waterproof
after all what £380 nowadays?


----------



## lenny (Feb 11, 2008)

sundown said:


> hi lenny,
> the gaffers  probably right,
> if you're going to be sleeping in it, better to
> see that its wind & waterproof
> after all what £380 nowadays?



Whats £380 nowadays, Well on your side of the border that'll be a weeks pension, what with all the benefits you lot are getting up there, there could be a mass exodus up to the new promised land, Berwick have kicked off again this week(they want to be Scottish), don't blame them

BTW  The gaffers always right

BTW 2 I'll have to get a skirt now. No, not to wear, but for the bottom of the vanwhen I'm in the new awning


----------



## walkers (Feb 11, 2008)

Nosha said:


> I watched an old couple put up a Kiami (or what ever it's called) drive-away awning on a VW - it was a VERY quick erection! (More smut). It's the one where all the poles are on the outside.
> 
> We have a 3.5mtr awning and a homemade blocker/front, which is great, once you go down the privacy room route then it's a half day job to pack it all away so you can move the vehicle!!


not quite half a day but a lot of messing on when you could be doing other stuff free standing seems best


----------



## Telstar (Feb 12, 2008)

*Jack*

I'm a little worried about Jack, will he be warm enough in the awning?  I think that he should have his own little sleeping bag or igloo to keep him warm.

Jon
(servant to two demanding and pampered miniature dogs that always require warmth)


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 12, 2008)

lenny said:


> I used to own a driveaway awning but I've just sold my old van and the buyer came to collect it when I was'nt in and my better half (in her wisdom)agreed to give it to her for free because it was the perfect colour match.The buyer was over the moon.
> 
> P.S. I've still got the erection instructions



Oh dear, I fear lenny in this state will go onto Ebay and search for a  " 2 minute wind out erection wanted " and I think we can all guess the rest.


----------



## lenny (Feb 12, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Oh dear, I fear lenny in this state will go onto Ebay and search for a  " 2 minute wind out erection wanted " and I think we can all guess the rest.


No, our new Fiamma privacy room is winging it's way up here as I write, It's a bit pricey but it is compatable with our existing wind out, and looks the business
Now I,m looking for a Skirt for the weekend, would'nt want Jack to get a Draft


----------



## Trevor (Feb 12, 2008)

lenny said:


> No, our new Fiamma privacy room is winging it's way up here as I write, It's a bit pricey but it is compatable with our existing wind out, and looks the business
> Now I,m looking for a Skirt for the weekend, would'nt want Jack to get a Draft



Lenny will this privacy room mean you will be using campsites a lot more as you will look out of place wilding with this room thing up.


----------



## lenny (Feb 12, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Lenny will this privacy room mean you will be using campsites a lot more as you will look out of place wilding with this room thing up.



Have to use the sites when the wife and bairns are in attendance as she 's a little nervous about the wildcamping idea and as we foster unfortunate children, the social services would not take kindly to wilding with the kids in our charge.
Not to mention their natural parents.
But not to worry, me and Jack and Connor will be out therewilding when the wife(Christine can't make it)
Looking forward to meeting up again


----------



## Trevor (Feb 12, 2008)

lenny said:


> Have to use the sites when the wife and bairns are in attendance as she 's a little nervous about the wildcamping idea and as we foster unfortunate children, the social services would not take kindly to wilding with the kids in our charge.
> Not to mention their natural parents.
> But not to worry, me and Jack and Connor will be out therewilding when the wife(Christine can't make it)
> Looking forward to meeting up again



Hey its nice to see the other half is going with you, and i understand about the foster biarns mate am sure you will all have a good time the bests of British  luck to you all.


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 13, 2008)

lenny said:


> No, our new Fiamma privacy room is winging it's way up here as I write, It's a bit pricey but it is compatable with our existing wind out, and looks the business
> Now I,m looking for a Skirt for the weekend, would'nt want Jack to get a Draft



I'm always accused of looking at skirts. Won't you be in trouble with Christine or have you decided to get this obsession out into the open, along with 2 minute erections?. Down here a 2 minute erection is about 90 seconds longer than normal, Its all down to the "North West Caravanners Awning and tent erectors all comers invitation annual Championship festival and Fete week" Held every other epiphany weekend in Bristol.


----------



## fencer (Mar 5, 2008)

sundown said:


> I had a free standing awning with the last van
> but I found it too much of a hastle
> I like the wind out cos Im a lazy git!



What about a "Screwfix" awning (windout) at 1 penny short of £200. I got one last week and intend to fit  on the first decent day to side of m/home' They are designed for fitting to a house and require no support legs etc although these could be added if required. Stay-Happy.


----------



## mick (Mar 5, 2008)

get a drive away awning from John's camping / Traveller 3 nice size and easy to get UP or is that Erect !! lol.


----------

